# Converting a ramp to a step up



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if the steel structure of the trailer sides must be reinforced to hold the weight of hanging doors and a latch securing location.
If you go to 2 doors, you need pins to hold the doors so a leaning tush not pop the back open and discharge your horses to the road or you need a above door and below door knuckle over twist to lock one door then use the secured door to hold your other shut against.
Where the ramp is currently, now you need to offer a different surface area the horse must step up and over, cause now they can brush their limbs against when they step on or off...
How are you going to design a butt bar, secure a divider of a straight load swinging because that does now change again the super structure of the trailer.
A trailer with full length doors needs special consideration to design to the shape of the trailer, seal tight at top and still allow air flow needed so not stifling inside.

I think I would just _not_ look at trailers needing a conversion done...buy a step up.
What it would cost you in labor, forget the materials you could put more money toward a nicer trailer the way you want it to begin with. 
🐴... _jmo.._


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, I'd be real leery of doing that much change on a trailer, I'd have to have someone look real close at the safety aspects of taking that much weight off the trailer.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You might be able to buy a trailer with a ramp, if and only if it already has back doors that close. But you are probably better off just looking for a step up.


----------

